# How scared is the UFC of the WFA?



## Andrew Green (Jul 10, 2006)

> _I had just sat down in the front row seats given to me by Ken Shamrock and security told me I had to leave,_ Lappen told me.  _I showed them my ticket and asked why I was being kicked out. They said it was because I did not have a credential. I told them that nobody in that section had a credential, but a UFC official and 3 security guards escorted me out of the venue, out of the casino and into the cab line. They put me in a cab and made me leave the casino._
> 
> Thats it.  According to Lappen, he did not do anything other than use a ticket given to him by a headliner.
> 
> Well, actually, Lappen did do something else. He signed Quinton Rampage Jackson, Bas Rutten, Matt Lindland, Kimo Loeplodo, Jason Mayhem Miller, Lyoto Machida, Ricco Rodriguez, Ron Waterman, Vernon White and "Razor" Rob McCollough to fight in the WFAs July 22nd card. Plus, the WFA has the nerve to be on the verge of signing a deal with Showtime to air its fights.


 
http://www.whaledog.com/2006/07/how-scared-is-ufc-of-wfa.php


----------

